# Maxtor ONE TOUCH III - ANYONE has this DRIVE?



## marcolopes (Mar 29, 2007)

For anyone who as TESTED one of these:

1) DID you get the drive to be recognized in WINDOWS XP (sp2) WITHOUT, i repeat, without INSTALING ANY drivers from Seagate / Maxtor?

2) If you Installed the Maxtor Software (not Retrospect... tsk), just the "MaxUtilities" to manage the drive, DID YOU GET a new device called "Maxtor Personal Storage Driver" (used by the SECURITY SETTINGS that these drives support, i suppose)?

3) Has ANY of you REMOVED those drivers and get the drive working fine? (Assuming you Did not entered any PASSWORD to protect the drive)

I really would like to hear from someone with the drive.
I have a One Touch III USB/Firewire.

Thanks.


----------



## brycat (Aug 6, 2007)

I have that same drive, all i did was plug it into my laptop with XP SP2. It recognized it and is working fine.


----------



## marcolopes (Mar 29, 2007)

My problem is: I CANNOT get the drive to work AFTER i remove the ""Maxtor Personal Storage Security" Driver. This driver is giving me problems, and it's hard to remove.

UPDATE: I successfully REMOVED the Maxtor Software, but the "Maxtor Personal Storage Security" still appears on the system...

CAN u tell me what do u have on your DEVICE MANAGER related to Maxtor when your drive is up & Running?

I HAVE:
USB MASS STORAGE DEVICE under USB Controllers
MAXTOR ONE TOUCH III DISK under DISK Drives
MAXTOR ONE TOUCH III under MAXTOR Personal Storage Security... (THIS ONE is the issue. It's the DRIVER that the Software installed that i CANNOT get rid off!)

How come does the Maxtor software (who installed the driver) DOES not remove it??
:-(


----------



## bigbear (Apr 27, 2004)

How are you uninstalling tthe software?
You should be able to use the drive straight out of the box without any software.
The only thing you might have to do is format the drive


----------



## brycat (Aug 6, 2007)

I will let you know what i have listed in device manager when i get home from work tonight.


----------



## marcolopes (Mar 29, 2007)

bigbear said:


> How are you uninstalling tthe software?
> You should be able to use the drive straight out of the box without any software.
> The only thing you might have to do is format the drive


I think when i bought it it worked fine.
THEN, i had to explore the Maxtor software (Diagnostics, auto SPIN-Down, etc) AND this Installer also gave me the "Personal Storage Security Driver" (to control the Password protection feature of the drive)

NOW, Even if i remove the software (removes ok) the DRIVER still gets UP & Running.
IF i DELETE it from the system (files & registry KEYS) i cannot get the drive to work.

SO, my question is: IF the drive works fine WITHOUT any drivers, WHY does not the Maxtor Software uninstaller removes the installed driver??

NOTE: MAXTOR has nothing to say about that!


----------



## brycat (Aug 6, 2007)

The only thing listed in Device Manager under diske drives is my main hdd and Maxtor One Touch III USB Device.


----------



## marcolopes (Mar 29, 2007)

brycat said:


> The only thing listed in Device Manager under diske drives is my main hdd and Maxtor One Touch III USB Device.


So, if u don't have a section in device manager called "MAXTOR Personal Storage Security" it's because you did not install the drivers. Means the drive works fine without them.

I'm waiting for a reply from maxtor about removing those, but i don't expect much...

Thanks for your help.


----------



## marcolopes (Mar 29, 2007)

Finally!

Here's what i did!

First, i looked at the DRIVER INF file:
[Version]
Signature="$CHICAGO$"
Provider=%Provider%
Class=MaxtorSecurityClass
ClassGuid={E9C3AF91-1F3B-474f-B307-1ECE7FF4AF41}
CatalogFile=mxopswd.cat
DriverVer=07/14/2005,1.0.7.1

Then edited the registry and searched for the CLASSES
Class=MaxtorSecurityClass
ClassGuid={E9C3AF91-1F3B-474f-B307-1ECE7FF4AF41}
DELETED ALL REFERENCES to THIS CLASS (i missed this step in the last try!)

After that, Searched for references to the maxtor driver in
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR
THIS IS ESSENCIAL, because the DRIVE parameters here are POINTING to the SECURITY DRIVER CLASS, and the system will ask for the DRIVER as soon as the drive is on...

The last step was deleting the obsolete driver file (mxopswd.sys)

REBOOT...

Windows finally DETECTED a MAXTOR USB DRIVE without ANY reference to the Security driver.

That's all!

NOTE: I had to set SPECIAL PERMISSIONS on some registry keys to DELETE them.


----------



## bigbear (Apr 27, 2004)

Well done:up:


----------

